#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом"

## Хмельницкий

Буддизмом интересуюсь сравнительно недавно.
Неделю назад приобрёл книжицу: Роберт Пирсиг "Дзен или искусство ухода за мотоциклом".
Кто-нибудь читал?
Что думаете?

----------


## Вао

Эту книгу не читал, но судя по неординарному заголовку ..... отношение настороженное. На мой взгляд, знакомится с Дзэн лучше всего с классических суттр: Сутра Помоста, Алмазная сутра, Сутра Совершенного пробуждения ..... . В них изложены основы Дзэн и Махаяны. Полезной для меня оказалась книга "Инциклопедия Дзэн" Вон Кью .... дальше забыл, как его зовут он 20 лет был монахом в знаменитом храме Шаолинь. После этого можно переходить и на такие книги типа "Дзен или искусство ухода за мотоциклом". Вы уже сможете отличить где Дзэн, а где  подражание Дзэну.

----------


## Ersh

...Не был Вон Кью Кит монахом Шаолиньского монастыря ни дня...

----------


## Вао

> ...Не был Вон Кью Кит монахом Шаолиньского монастыря ни дня...


Разве, по-моему, я сам в его книге это прочитал. Может, спутал что-нибудь. Приду домой перечитаю.  :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

Мало ли, что он в своей книге написал...))) Я могу посмотреть список всех официальных шаолиньских монахов за последние годы. А если учесть, что Шаолинь функционирует-то с 80 года после довольно большого перерыва, то мне такое заявление представляется мягко говоря, фантастическим.

----------


## Ersh

Насчет "Дзен и искусство..."
Эта книга, несомненно, значимая в истории американской контркультуры, однако к традиционному дзену имеет весьма отдаленное отношение.

----------


## Tiop

Ersh, очень интересно, посмотрите ....  ?  :Smilie:  

Не мог же он так нагло наврать, с учением (во всяком случае литературой) и историей он знаком неплохо... !

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я помню, он говорит о том, что обучался шаолиньскому ушу на Тайване (или в Гонконге), кажется. Вообще это распространенная традиция в Китае - все, что только можно, возводить к Шаолиню. Бренд, ничего не поделаешь.
Извиняюсь за оффтопик.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вао Цзы и Ersh! Кажется, относительно мастера Вон Кью-Кита возникло недоразумение. Насколько я помню, он в своей книге "Энциклопедия дзэн" ни разу не говорил о том, что был монахом Шаолиньского монастыря. 
"Вон Кью-Кит изучал и преподавал искусства легендарного монастыря Шаолинь более 30 лет, воспитав за это время около 2000 учеников и последователей" - это слова редакторов книги. Конечно, имеется в виду шаолиньская традиция, а не сам монастырь.

О книге М. Р. Персига. Я её не читал, но интересно мнение Дамьена Кеоуна: "...пожалуй, самая большая заслуга в том, что эта школа (дзэн) буддизма стала широко известна на Западе, хотя бы по названию, принадлежит книге Роберта М. Персига "Дзэн и искусство ухода за мотоциклом" 1974, хотя она посвящена больше западной философии, чем дзэн-буддизму".

----------


## До

> "Вон Кью-Кит изучал и преподавал искусства легендарного монастыря Шаолинь более 30 лет, воспитав за это время около 2000 учеников и последователей" - это слова редакторов книги. Конечно, имеется в виду шаолиньская традиция, а не сам монастырь.


Вот эта фраза в оригинале.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0804...TF8&p=S09E&j=0

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А как бы Вы её перевели?
Перевод вроде бы точный...

----------


## До

> А как бы Вы её перевели?
> Перевод вроде бы точный...


Вполне.




> Шаолиньский Мастер Вонг Кью Кит объясняет принципы и практику Дзэн с ясностью источником которой может быть только настоящее понимание.
> 
> В Энциклопедии Дзэн, Вонг Кью Кит восстанавливает историю и смысл Дзэн, следуя его географическому пути от истоков в Индии до Китая, а затем в Японию. Он показывает как Дзэн лежит в основе всех великих произведений искусства и культуры, а затем связывает его практику с повседневной жизнью, объясняя как практика Дзэн может:
> 
> * Увеличить внутреннюю силу, концентрацию, интуицию и эмоциональный баланс
> * Сделать возможными вдохновляющее проблески более глубокой реальности
> * Помочь ослабить состояния хронических и дегенеративных болезней
> 
> Упражнения дадут не только духовное понимание практики, но так же и физический опыт Дзэн. Вне зависимости от ваших религизиозных или личных верований, эта книга поможет вам начать исследовать ваш духоный потенциал, привнесет простоту, сосредоточенность, и жизненную силу в вашу жизнь.
> ...

----------


## Aleksey L.

еще и слово Grandmaster весьма высокопарное, указывая на исключительность и главенство как держателя секретов школы, как магистра. 

обычный рекламный ход книжного мира.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да, ещё раз просмотрел "Энциклопедию дзэн". Вот фразы, которые могли быть неверно истолкованы:
"...мой шаолиньский наставник Сыфу Хо Фат Нам...
...я занимался цигун, а затем дзэн с Сыфу Хо Фат Намом, преемником в третьем поколении преподобного Дзян Нана из Шаолиньского монастыря...
...вы можете положиться на мой опыт ведущего шаолиньского наставника...".

Конечно, речь идёт о преемственности, а не о современном Шаолине.

----------


## Ersh

Судя по фамилии, этот Шаолинь располагался где-то в районе Ханоя.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вон Кью-Кит всегда пишет о Вьетнаме с большой симпатией! :Smilie:

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

наверно карма моя такова - шебуршить засохшие ветки на форумах.... :-) Ну, дык, ладно....
Интересно, появились ли люди, прочитавшие эту книгу? Прошло ведь уже больше полугода с последнего поста...
Я порадовался, когда увидел эту тему. Потому, что книга очень понравилась. Блин, наверное одна из любимых книг теперь... Но sheet happens - её, насколько я вижу, мало кто горит желанием читать из знакомых, да и вообще.. Вот ветка посвещена, а собственно о книге-то и нет ничего. :-( А ведь хорошая книга! Не глупая, интересная и главное - искренняя (ИМХО).
Есть желающие поделиться впечатлениями или пообсуждать?

--
Евгений.

----------


## Ho Shim

Месяца три назад прочитал эту книгу. Местами, конечно, нудноватая. Но, продравшись сквозь долгие тернии объяснений, действительно наталкиваешься на искренние открытия и размышления. Очень понравились расклады по поводу софистики и вообще, критика западной философии.

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

хех... Мне нудными и самыми тяжёлыми для чтения показались места как раз про Платона с Аристотелем, софистику и риторику. Чувствовал себя тем самым Фёдром когда читал. ;-) Только он дикими усилиями мысли продирался через эти философские заросли, а я (тоже немало усилий приложивши) продирался через описание этого, пытаясь что-нибудь понять. Понимал не много. Больше следил за эволюцией мыслей Фёдра, как он маленькими шажками продвигается к своей неясной цели. И ведь достиг!
А вот тут начинается буддизм... ;-) Т.е. я бы сказал, - да, человек достиг просветления. Достиг? Или просто сошёл с ума? Это одна из тем, сильно меня затронувших...

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Прочитал "Дзен или искусство ухода..." лет 5 назад. Очень понравилась. Плюс ко всему в то время увлекался мотоциклами.  :Smilie:  Поэтому, когда увидел книгу объединяющую в названии дзен и мотоцикл, купил не раздумывая. Читал на отдыхе на Балтийском море. И, наверное, поэтому сложные места, о которых здесь упоминали, не показались мне такими уж сложными. А насчет нудности, скорее всего, имеются в виду те отрывки, где имеется описание мотоциклов, их поломок, и их же ремонта. Но здесь уже - каждому свое. Повторяю, в то время я очень этим увлекался. Спасибо, что напомнили. Давно думал перечитать. Уверен, что во второй раз почерпну много нового.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

ну и как? Насчёт мотоциклов книга чем-нибудь помогла? Точнее не книга, а тот подход к поиску и искоренению неисправностей. ;-)

----------


## Андрей Кхан

> ну и как? Насчёт мотоциклов книга чем-нибудь помогла? Точнее не книга, а тот подход к поиску и искоренению неисправностей. ;-)


Скажем так, дала толчок к исправлению неисправностей собственного двигателя внутреннего сгорания.  :Smilie:  У каждого свой дзен. И через мотоцикл можно достигнуть просветления. И не важно какой это будет мотоцикл: старенький "Минскач" или последний "Харлей".  :Wink: . Хотя... Просветление на "Харлее", наверняка, будет ярче. Там же столько хрома!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

а об авторе кто-нибуь что-нибудь знает? Поискал в нэте биографию и не нашёл. :-( Плохо искал, конечно, но сслылки сплошняком на эту книгу и всё. А интересно было б узнать...
Кста, в начале книги говорится, что она основана на реальных событиях; интересно, автор и был тем самым Фёдром? Или он рассказчик? (блин, забыл имя глав.гера... Или оно не называлось?)

----------


## Tomahawk

Вот тут более чем подробно о Пирсиге
http://spintongues.msk.ru/ZENINTRO.HTM
"Проведя два года в клиниках, он утверждал, что призрак его былого "я" -- "Федр" книги -- изгнан раз и навсегда, однако чувствовал, что предал свою лучшую часть: "В больнице меня научили ладить с другими людьми, научили компромиссу, и я согласился с ними. Федр был честнее -- он никогда бы не пошел на компромисс, и моложежь его за это уважала." Себя же -- рассказчика романа -- он сам рассматривал как "не очень хорошего человека", как аналитика, надевавшего самое пристойное выражение на лицо, чтобы нравиться."

Кстати, его вторая книга называется "Лайла. Исследование морали".  Пелевин ее поместил в свою любимую книжную десятку.

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

О! Спасибо, Tomahawk! Как говорится, щаз пачитаим...

----------

